# Aragonite buffering-How long?



## Auntbeast (Mar 1, 2006)

I put about 30lbs of aragonite in my 90g aquarium 3 days ago. While my pH is higher, how long should it take to get to full buffering power? I did have pH of 5, now it is between 7.2 and 7.4 and possibly as high as 7.6. Being colorblind is NOT helpful. Whatever it is, it needs to be higher. What would my next step be?


----------



## overleaf (Jan 18, 2009)

Auntbeast said:


> I put about 30lbs of aragonite in my 90g aquarium 3 days ago. While my pH is higher, how long should it take to get to full buffering power? I did have pH of 5, now it is between 7.2 and 7.4 and possibly as high as 7.6. Being colorblind is NOT helpful. Whatever it is, it needs to be higher. What would my next step be?


You're likely seeing the maximum buffering capability at 7.6. Read the following thread, we did some unscientific experimentation and it seems you get .1 per 10 lbs.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... highlight=


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

overleaf said:


> Auntbeast said:
> 
> 
> > I put about 30lbs of aragonite in my 90g aquarium 3 days ago. While my pH is higher, how long should it take to get to full buffering power? I did have pH of 5, now it is between 7.2 and 7.4 and possibly as high as 7.6. Being colorblind is NOT helpful. Whatever it is, it needs to be higher. What would my next step be?
> ...


Agreed.
I find my coral substrate or using crushed coral in my filters only brings it up to 7.6 or 7.8.
It looks like it is working and that pH is perfectly fine, add the fact that it shouldn't swing and you should be content.


----------



## Auntbeast (Mar 1, 2006)

I thought it needed to be much closer to 8. I'm going to have a non-colorblind friend read the test for me, I hope it isn't 7.4.

The whole reason I'm going for aragonite is that I am deeply suspicious of chemical/temporary measures and like for the system to be as self-regulating as possible. I'm telling you, moving away from lime-addled water isn't the Utopian dream I thought it would be. I'm now remembering all those lime rock roads I drove on with more fondness than they deserve, I am certain.


----------



## Norse76 (Jul 20, 2008)

I added a 20lb bag of crushed coral to my play sand substrate in my 90. My tap water is 7.0 so the C.C keeps my pH at 7.8, and has not swinged as of yet. So far , so good and the tank is reaching 6 months old.

Also I have a few softball sized limestone rocks mixed in with my other rocks.

There are benefits to Arago substrate, but not so much of a benefit to outweigh the cost of the stuff. Just my opinion though. 8)


----------



## Auntbeast (Mar 1, 2006)

My tap pH is 5. I need all the help I can get.


----------



## afp (Apr 18, 2009)

What part of the world are you in Auntbeast?

I had thought, at one point in time, of setting up a discus tank, but given that my tap water has a pH of 8.0~8.2 (depending on the season), and is hard you could almost walk on it (ok, {very} slight exageration there) it seems I was pre-destined to african cichlids.


----------



## Auntbeast (Mar 1, 2006)

I am in a place called Sky Valley, GA. Technically though, I'm 3652 feet in the air on the side of a mountain that seems to be made entirely of granite. Our well is 800 ft. deep and the water comes out at 50 degrees. I'll mail you my water, if you mail me yours.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> Whatever it is, it needs to be higher. What would my next step be?


Test your KH level. That'll determine how stable your pH will be. Raising KH is the better objective. 
That'll also not just raise, but stabilize pH.



> I thought it needed to be much closer to 8. I'm going to have a non-colorblind friend read the test for me, I hope it isn't 7.4.


Regarding pH, I doubt that there is any fish in the world that thrives at 8.0, but not at 7.6, or even 7.4. You 
also don't say what fish you"re keeping.


----------

